# Delivering an empty sac??



## tgmommy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a young pregnant doe who recently started a partial vaginal prolapse. It would omly prolapse when she layed down. I took her to the vet today and she checked out just fine. He said she didn't have anything in the birth canal so it could be a bit. Well, 7 hours labor she is showing placenta sacs. A couple of the small ones came out and ruptured. Now she is passing a large clear empty sac. We have been fortunate to have normal deliveries in past. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This happened to us once.. Our doe delivered 3 sacs filled with water.. It was only our second kidding so we had no clue what to do.. We ended up going in and a kid was stuck. After we repositioned the first kid two more followed right behind  I would go in and make sure nothing is stuck


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had some water sacks last year -- had to be broken and the kids wooshed right out.


----------



## tgmommy (Mar 10, 2013)

She hasn't past the sac yet. Should I wait for it to drop before I go in?


----------



## City Mini Ranch (Apr 27, 2010)

I really don't have much experience but from reading, doing a pelvic exam to feel how much the cervix is dilated and if you can feel a nose or feet is what the experienced do. If she is contracting and there is no progress for a half hour then go in and reposition or call a vet. I hope someone with more experience is up this late to reply.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you mean by she hasn't passed it yet? Like its hanging like the afterbirth or she hasn't fully pushed it out yet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What's going on now. Have you checked for feet?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We had a doe do this last month. She pushed out 3 water sacks but no babies. We checked her and babies were stuck. We called the vet out and she tried to pull them out for and hr. Still couldn't get them out. Babies were too big and momma was too small. We had to have an emergency section and momma and babies are all alive and well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

After 30 minutes with no progress go in and feel for babies. They are probably stuck.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## City Mini Ranch (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't let her get exhausted before getting help.


----------



## tgmommy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry our internet in the barn is spotty. The full fluid sac just hung from her for awhile. We did break it now another sac is there which is darker but I don't see anything in it and it's still small. She is acting so normal with a little grunting. She even goes to the trough to eat a little hay. I have tried feeling around the latest sac and I can't feel a thing. I am scared to go too deep because I don't want to rupture a placenta that could hold a kid. I have called the vet. Waiting for a call back


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

When our doe did this she eventually stopped pushing. And went back to acting normal. We were unable to get the kids out ourselves and by the time the vet gave up our doe was extremely exhausted. Her pelvic bones were just way to small to let the kids come out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You need to pull those kids out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The darker sack has the kid in it. You shoud be able to run your finger above it into her vagina and feel feet up towards her hip bones. See which direction the toes are pointed but, try not to break that sack. If she's in trouble you don't want it to start breathing inside her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, Tim, I think he needs step by step instructions and I've ony repositioned in big roomy does.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

With our Nigerian dwarf her sacks busted. Our vet said that the babies only survived the 5 hrs after it broke because their umbilical cords were still attached.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can feel toes pointed up, make sure both feet are there and feel above and behind them for teeth.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

You need to go in, now. I mean all the way in, until you find a kid, if you wait too long the doe may die from exhaustion. Now is not the time to be afraid you will hurt her, just be gentle and go in, feel for a kid, sometimes its hard to know what your feeling, but just keep feeling until you can find feet and a head. I just delivered quads last week that were all stuck in tangled in the mom, and I have had plenty of hard kiddings where I had to go in the doe. I know how scarey it can be, but for the does sake you have to do it, I waited too long once and ending up losing both the doe and the kids. If you really can't bring yourself to go in you need to get her to a vet asap. Please let us know if there is anything else you need. You can even call me if you have to, my number is in my signature.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

tgmommy said:


> Sorry our internet in the barn is spotty. The full fluid sac just hung from her for awhile. We did break it now another sac is there which is darker but I don't see anything in it and it's still small. She is acting so normal with a little grunting. She even goes to the trough to eat a little hay. I have tried feeling around the latest sac and I can't feel a thing. I am scared to go too deep because I don't want to rupture a placenta that could hold a kid. I have called the vet. Waiting for a call back


I would go in and see how the babies are. The quicker you act the more chance that the babies will survive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If you can't do what Jordan instructed, don't wait for the vet to call, pick her up and RUN to the car and hurry to the vet. They will "hop too" when you get there! 

YOU CAN DO THIS wash up, if you have lub or surgical gloves great, put 2 fingers into the vagina, feel for feet, go in farther, you can get your whole hand inside, you may have to go slowly stretching the cervix as you go, soon you will feel something. Close your eyes and let your mind see what you are feeling. If it's two feet and a head that's great, pull on the feet a little and try to ooch her out. If it's just feet, you have to decide if they are front feet or back feet, are the soles up or down? Go in farther, see if you are feeling hocks? Breech, get it out quickly, or is the head tipped back or down? follow the backbone to find the head, it's hard to hold head and pull out, try to get your fingers up over head and grab behind head. If you feel a butt, you are going to have to push the kid IN farther and find the feet. You can get the kid out if you only feel a head...pull on head lift up a little and to each side. Always pull with a contraction, and down toward her feet (unless the kid is upside down, you have to turn it over). It always helps me to pray...Please, Jesus, help me...

I have done this many times, and never hurt the doe. Several where very scary, and they are sore for a few days.


----------



## tgmommy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am sorry I haven't been back on to give an update. I took her into the vet. She had not dilated except for enough room for the fluid sacs to pass. The Dr gave her meds to try and help. After a couple of hours they did a C section. She had two good size fetuses. One was still viable at time of surgery. The Dr believes that the kids were premature and that is why she wasn't dialating and milk hadn't come in. The second kid only lived a few hours past delivery. I SO appreciate all of the feedback from this forum. The vet said he really don't think that either would have made it if I was there any earlier because and that it was just meant to be. We are very thankfulthat


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your babies. I'm glad you took her in when you did and that she's doing good now.


----------



## tgmommy (Mar 10, 2013)

(Sorry my phone was acting up and I couldn't type) We are thankful we have her and it was a definate learning experience. We have to try a better job keeping our young does seperate from the bucks and don't rely mearly on a fence to be good enough to keep them apart. I am so glad have found this site. Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Were you able to watch the c-section? I was in the room for both of mine. I actually helped...I monitored the oxygen...I thought it looked like she stopped breathing once and the others were working on her so I jumped in and turned up the oxygen and she started breathing again. So, that was my job both times. lol. 

So, neither kid survived? Your doe should be fine. I only had to give them banamine once after surgery. I bred both my girls back the next season, per Dr, and they kidded without incident.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Its not the sack breaking that causes them to start to breath, its the umbilical cord detatching. You can break the sack no worries if you need to reposition. 

Sorry you lost your kids


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Your doe is lucky to have you as her owner.


----------

